
Soylent debuts new top shelf drink, Soylent Beige Label - aberoham
https://www.techloaf.io/2019/02/08/soylent-debuts-new-top-shelf-drink-soylent-beige-label/
======
shaqncheese
Does anyone have Soy Boy’s contact info? Would love to contact him for an
interview.

------
k__
This is still a thing? I backed this with $200 years ago and didn't get any
product. I had the impression they simply went bankrupt right at the start

------
ccantana
"...aged for 12 years in Mezcal barrels to give it a smoggy aroma and a robust
gunpowder-magnesium chloride finish."

That is legitimately brilliant.

